# DSL-Anschluss in Frankreich einrichten



## Lars Weiß (5 Juli 2005)

Nabend,

ich hab da ein Problem was mir aufgrund fehlender Sprachkenntnisse Probleme bereitet:

Am WE fahre ich nach Frankreich, dort muss ich an einem PC einen DSL-Anschluss einrichten bzw. vorbereiten. Da mir so richtig keiner von denen sagen kann wie und wo der Hase läuft würde ich am allerliebsten fertig vorkonvektionierte Hardware mit da runter nehmen (Modem, Router, Rechner), die Zugangsdaten von denen eintragen und fertig. 

Funzt so ein DSL-Modem von hier mit PPPoE im Router bei den Franzosen ?


----------



## Cosi (6 Juli 2005)

Soweit ich es weiss, wird das da unten so nicht funzen.
Die gehen da über ADSL over POTS.
Also wirst du dir wohl VorOrt nen Router besorgen müssen und hoffentlich ist da ne englische Anleitung dabei


----------



## Lars Weiß (31 Juli 2005)

Jup hat gefunzt. In den Laden gegangen und direkt die Hardware in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, für umsonst. Die "Wannadoo Livebox" wie der Router heisst kann alles was man so braucht - VoIp, Wlan, Bluetooth, alle kabelgebundenen Anschlussarten - und ne englische Konfigurationsseite


----------

